# Toilet wows



## 101600 (Oct 30, 2006)

I suspect the toilet to be a Thetford/Laika cross my question is can bleach be used to clean it if not what do you recomend?


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Are you thinking of routine cleaning or is it stained in some way ?

If it is heavily limescaled then bleach won't clean it - only whiten the dirty scale.

I don't think I would use bleach on a plastic toilet. Try multi-purpose cleaner on a damp cloth and a bit of elbow grease. Alternatively -for everyday use while away -buy a reclosable pack of disposable toilet wipes.

G


----------



## 101600 (Oct 30, 2006)

Its more ot make the tank smell a bit better we have just bought the van so want to give it a good clean ( er in doors does ny way) it is stained a little any ideas.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

I hate toilet smelss. We were using the traditional chemicals and then using bleach and cleaning sprays because there was still a pong.

Recently we have switched to using the bio degradable stuff - will someone tell me the name, I can't remember. Anyway the smells have gone, its great.

stew


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Bio-Magic?


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Dave

Thanks, thats the one

stew


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

Bio-Magic ROCKS


Dave

656


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

>> Results from a search Cassette + clean<<< click here Snelly several ways are suggested for what to use :roll:


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

I use biomagic too... although with my sog fitted I don't think I have too... but it makes emptying a little less smelly.

Our cassette was caked up with a thick layer of ____ when I took ownership of it. I tried bleach and that didn't work, so i'll be interested if anyone knows of anything for getting your cassette interiors clean. I wondered about caustic soda or similar???


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi snelly


read the posts at the thread above...you need to descale...Scale ( from the urine) : that's what is stuck to the sides & bottom of the cassette and harbours the smells.

mike


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

spykal said:


> Hi snelly
> 
> read the posts at the thread above...you need to descale...Scale ( from the urine) : that's what is stuck to the sides & bottom of the cassette and harbours the smells.
> 
> mike


So I need a chemical to de-scale?? what do people suggest?


----------



## 101600 (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanks i have a odd set up its not a casset but it has two tanks one is twice the size of the first so you can in thory carry 3 times as much waste  

i will give the oxy gel one a go i think


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Try cola it works in many cleaning situations. I t is good for domestic loos, but whatever you do don't drink it, lord knows what it does to your insides!!


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Snelly said:


> So I need a chemical to de-scale?? what do people suggest?


Anything from lemonjuice to vinegar to Thetfords cleaner or domestic /industrial descaler...its all in the thread I pointed you to.

Mike :roll:


----------



## 101600 (Oct 30, 2006)

Right guys i am realy in $h1& now so to speak.

After trying the Coke in the tank, hose pipe up the bottom tank nothing is shifting, i thought it had and some times a little makes its way down but the top tank s now full and it stinks. where do i go from here? need your help urgently now.

how can i now empty the top tank does any one advise a aquavac to do the job? i can atleast remove the toilet then please advise


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

roboughton said:


> Right guys i am realy in $h1& now so to speak.
> 
> After trying the Coke in the tank, hose pipe up the bottom tank nothing is shifting, i thought it had and some times a little makes its way down but the top tank s now full and it stinks. where do i go from here? need your help urgently now.
> 
> how can i now empty the top tank does any one advise a aquavac to do the job? i can atleast remove the toilet then please advise


Rob,

Have sent you a PM

Don


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Is it possible that a large chunk of something -scale even - has got semi-stuck in the outlet pipe ? Is there anyway you can get something in to stir up the contents and dislodge any possible blockage ?

G


----------



## 101600 (Oct 30, 2006)

Replied to the PM

Hmmm not sure about getting in to the bugger its overflowing with cola now after the coke trick i wont tell you what else is in it (its not even ours ukeright: ) any way what do you sugest as a poking stick i dont even know what the top tank shape is or where the two tanks join to try to even get a prod the right way.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Get underneath the beast and you can see how the tanks fit together. It sounds like the blade between the two tanks is in the down/closed position.

Try and pump out the full tank before attacking it with any rods.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

roboughton said:


> what do you sugest as a poking stick i dont even know what the top tank shape is or where the two tanks join to try to even get a prod the right way.


Bamboo cane from garden ? Piece of fairly stiff wire ? Not sure of the shape of the tank but if you can find a way in then just go with the flow.... 

G


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Well ever if a topic had a misleading title. I think the thread starter must have meant 'toilet woes'. 

I read it as written WOW and thought it would be an entertaining piece a la pusser.  

Still it might have it comic moments yet - for the rest of us that is not the poor sod under the tank. 

Regards Frank


----------



## 101600 (Oct 30, 2006)

sallytrafic said:


> Well ever if a topic had a misleading title. I think the thread starter must have meant 'toilet woes'.
> 
> I read it as written WOW and thought it would be an entertaining piece a la pusser.
> 
> ...


i got your attention though eh 

it was more wow i dont want to have to deal with this but plying on the word woes 

Anyway back to it, i have rodded it woth some garden cane as sugested but i was told not to by another poster but nevermind it worked i have closed the top tank off and filled with cola so it should get a good clean out i will take it for a spin in the morning to help it along.

Thanks for all the help lets hope it stays clear now


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Glad all is back to normal. Hope you'll write to Coca Cola and tell them that as a c**p -dissolver their product is second to none.

G


----------

